
How to "Ask for the Order" - epi0Bauqu
http://redeye.firstround.com/2008/05/how-to-ask-for.html
======
mullr
Putting an NDA as a click-wrap? That seems really sleazy to me. Especially
since nobody reads them and (IANAL) they are of dubious enforceability.

But it is interesting that the form something takes can change its perceived
cost.

~~~
abstractbill
I'm more likely to accept a click-wrap than a physical document I have to
sign, _because_ I believe click-wraps are of dubious enforceability. That's
why the perceived cost is different for me.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Their enforceability depends on how they are presented to the end user. On the
extreme, if you are forced to scroll it, click a check box, click continue
(with a cancel/no option as well), then it is almost certainly enforceable to
the extent it would be if it were on physical paper (at least in the US).

------
Alex3917
Let's say you want to sell something to a business. You use your connections
to get a meeting with someone who works in the company, but who isn't
necessarily the person who would make the final decision. Here is the general
list of questions you might want to ask after giving your pitch:

Do you like the concept? why or why not?

What are the obstacles that would prevent implementation?

What metrics would you use to judge the effectiveness of our product /
service?

What does your decision cycle look like?

Who'd be involved in making the decision? In other words, who would we talk to
if we came back, or what parts of the organization?

What would they be considering?

Do you foresee any difficulties? Do you have any other suggestions?

If the decision maker likes the concept and the sale is potentially feasible,
how would they evaluate it? What metrics would they use? What would they
charge end users? What profit targets would they need. How would they make
their decision?

Can we talk in the future?

Unfortunately one of my startup advisors for a previous business idea gave me
this list and I forgot to write down their name so I can't properly credit
them. Really good stuff though.

------
ericb
It's a good lesson. I'm converting my EULA's now: By reading this document,
you [THE CUSTOMER] agree to give us your first born, and some cool stuff.

~~~
tom_rath
Be sure to make it non-editable.

Every editable EULA I've encountered has promised to buy me a pony!

------
edw519
Mistitled post if there ever was one.

I was expecting some good sales advice (which we always can use).

Instead, we got a "gimmick" to facilitate a transaction.

The gimmick may work but the title is still misleading.

------
prakash
The other thing I would like to add to this understand the _real reasons_ a
client buys from you, it's usually different for different customers; and more
importantly ask _why_ when a prospect says no.

